# Two female puppies



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

If anyone is looking to rescue a puppy there are 2 Maltese girls that are 7 weeks old in St. Louis Park, MN. They are sisters Mae and Gabby. They are at Under Dog Rescue. They look adorable. Wish I could have one. I found them on petfinder.B)
Fran


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG are they cute. Here's the link:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Saint Louis Park, MN | Gabby
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Saint Louis Park, MN | Mae
And look at Popcorn:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Saint Louis Park, MN | Popcorn
I wonder if this was Mae and Gabby's mom? No photo:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Saint Louis Park, MN | Fleur


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a bunch of cuties!! :tender: It nice to see they have been rescued and placed in good foster homes.  I think the puppies will be adopted in now time. I hope Fleur finds a good forever home. A retiree would be a great home for her!!


----------

